# Need loggings car advice



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I got a new Bachman 55 ton shay for Christmas and am looking to get some logging rolling stock for it to pull.

I noticed that Bachman has 2 styles of cars as do several other manufacturers and would like to know which ones you guys recommend.

thanks, Ron


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft has some very nice logging cars. I have four of their long ones. If I had it to do over, I would have ordered the shorter version. I also have their West Side logging caboose. It is also a very nice car.


Accucraft logging cars 

Chuck 


I just looked up the Bachmann logging cars on their site and they are not listed as spectrum models. That suggests to me that they are 1:24 not 1:20.3, like your Shay. Judging how other 1:24ish cars look behind 1:20.3 engines, I suggest that you look at them carefully before ordering them. I think that they will look very small compared to a 3 truck Shay.

LGB also made logging cars, but they would also suffer from the scale difference, if you can find them.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann stuff that's *NOT* _*spectrum is 1:22.5*_ .....
I have 6 of the LGB disconnects they look great behind the shay....
Here is a picture of the LGB disconnects with logs we made using Chris Walas's idea for inexpensive home made form logs.....
more pix's on my page.....http://4largescale.com/trains/P34.htm








*Chris Walas's - ** Quick foam logs..... http://4largescale.com/chris/c14.htm*


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Dang Dean, that is one skookum load of logs! 

We don't see loads like that anymore. 

Fil


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ron, 

I run the Accucraft logging cars behind my shay. They are great cars and are pretty reasonably priced. I plan to mix both long and short versions in my train. Here's a video of my 55ton shay with a couple of them in tow. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6xUfLHAov8 

Chris


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

build your own. It isn't hard.... 

Or make me an offer on these: 
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=14184


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bachmann non-spectrum narrow gauge freight cars are closer to 1:24 than they are to 1:22.5. The gondola and flat car in my Big Hauler set are both about 15 3/8 inches long, end beam to end beam.

If the prototypes of these cars are 30' long they scale out to 1:23.4, but if the gondola is 32.6' long (end beam to end beam), as shown on the Ghost Depot site, the scale is 1:25.5. 


The bottom line is if you like the way things look, that's fine. Certainly, logging cars came in all sizes and designs, so there is a lot more visual latitude with that type of car than there is with other types of freight and passenger cars. 


I was just pointing out that the Accucraft cars were better match if scale is important. 


Chuck


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron -

To get an idea of what can be done with some of the RTR ("ready to run") stuff out there, click on my name below, then go to the "Rolling Stock" drop-down menu and select the choice third from the bottom of the list. (You may want to check out the second to last choice, also.) 

Remember, what Chuck says above is true. Many logging cars were built "on site" by the logging companies themselves, so there is a wide variation in dimensions.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

The AMS logging disconnects can be found for what you'd pay for the LGB (considering they already have metal wheels) and are absolutely stunning. Might have to do a bit of shopping but they do pop up at a "fair" price. The LGB disconnects do look good but in my opinion are not as nice as the AMS. 

I had some Bachmann's and they just appeared way to small behind even the smaller two-truck shay. They are super cheap in comparison to the others and can be extended easily. Likely the lowest cost option and they have metal wheels too! 

(Love those logs Dean!)


----------

